

Wikia's Got A Truck Full of Servers -- 1,000 To Be Exact - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/wikia-servers-for-search-crawl

======
pchristensen
From Jimmy Wales' talk at the Tools of Change conference
(<http://conferences.oreillynet.com/cs/toc/view/e_sess/13441>) in June, here
are some quick facts about Wikia:

1) a completely different company and organization from Wikipedia

2) it is for-profit and will be ad-supported. The deep content in each subject
should provide a more profitable, targeted audience for advertising than
general ads

3) revenue will be used to pay for computing, hardware, bandwidth, and
development. All content is created for free by volunteers and will remain
under open licenses.

4) Since quality web searches are becoming a commodity, they want to develop
an open source search engine to give power back to content creators (from
aggregators like search engines)

------
mechanical_fish
Never underestimate the bandwidth of that truck.

------
inovica
How do they make money?

~~~
breily
It seems the only way would be ad support, but that seems very un-Wikipedia.
However they make money, I just wonder how they expect to get developers to
contribute to it when Wikia will be trying to make money off the developer's
work. I know I wouldn't be eager to work on a project that somebody else will
profit from.

------
downer
I hope they can get over their PHP addiction.

